# Shark fishing....short notice



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

me and pops are planning on going this friday night...probably at chicken bone. Anyone is welcome to come out and drink and whatever. We just bought kayaks and we will be yakin the baits out...so if yall are free...bring your poles and come catch a big one.

Jeff


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck man...let us know how it goes!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

weather is lookin nice...come on out!!


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

where exactly is the chickenbone? i know where the cross is, the pier, and well thats about it...i got a 6/0 thats still a virgin and my fryer is a cryer and has been without.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Crazyfire, I have to work Fri. nite, or I would be there.:banghead


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

well that sucks larry. Chickenbone is all the way down by ft pickens gate. We should be out there at 6ish...or so...and depending on the water, we will be either on the gulf or sound side...you will see us. 2 yaks, yellow and green...and we will be the ones drinking beer.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

i'll try to make it for a few hours, hope to see ya there.


----------

